
Ask HN: Career Advice in software development field - mesaframe
I am fresh graduate with engineering in non CS field. But, I have been programming for almost 2 years.
Now, I&#x27;m not sure of which way should I go. I am really interested in Systems programmnig&#x2F;engineering but as it seems the entry point in that field requires experience. Other popular field is Application development (majorly web development) which I fear if I follow will remain constrained to that field only. The last popular one is related Data science of I&#x27;m unsure too about how much experience is needed, what are the prerequisites etc.<p>Would really appreciate any advice.
======
jerome-jh
The first few years will be critical for your career, and after 10 years, it
is very hard to move to another field.

If you have a bit of time, try finding a job in your area of interest. You
should find junior positions in any of them. If not, take one which is close
enough and hop from there towards your goal. Not being graduated in CS should
not be a problem as long as it is an engineering degree.

